# kuin ennakoiden Voiton päivää



## Gavril

Päivää,

Tässä jutussa törmäsin muutamiin lauseisiin, joita en ole tähän asti päässyt täysin ymmärtämään. Esim.,



> Virkaanastujaisten historiallisuuden ja Venäjän jatkuvuuden osana Putinia kunnioittivat Kremlissä muiden sotilaiden lisäksi rakuunat kuin ennakoiden Voiton päivää, Venäjän kansallisista juhlista suurinta.


 
1) Pitäisikö ymmärtää, että Putinin virkaanastujaisten johdosta Kreml oli koristettu ja varustettu sotilasjoukoilla, ikään kuin olisi Voiton päivä?

2) Myös minua kiinnostaa tietää, mitä tarkoittaa täällä ”muiden sotilaiden”? Ymmärtääkseni sanaa ”muu” käytetään vertailun/vastakkainasettelun vuoksi, mutta tässä yhteydessä en näe Jarmo Koposen mainitsevan ensimmäistä ryhmää sotilaita, joihin ”muita” sotilaita verrattaisiin.

Tarkoittaakohan ”muut sotilaat” täällä ”ylimääräiset sotilaat”?


Kiitos!


----------



## Hakro

Arvelisin niin, että Kremlissä esiintyi rakuunoita, jotka ilmeisesti liittyvät jollain tavalla erityisesti voiton päivän paraateihin, ja näiden lisäksi siellä oli muita sotilaita erityyppisistä joukko-osastoista. Muut sotilaat siis olivat niitä, jotka eivät olleet rakuunoita.

Suomeksi voiton päivä pitäisi kirjoittaa pienellä alkukirjaimella niinkuin joulu, pääsiäinen tai itsenäisyyspäivä ym. Kannattaa myös huomata, että hyvin monille venäläisille jokainen päivä on voiton päivä (butterless day).


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Arvelisin niin, että Kremlissä esiintyi rakuunoita, jotka ilmeisesti liittyvät jollain tavalla erityisesti voiton päivän paraateihin, ja näiden lisäksi siellä oli muita sotilaita erityyppisistä joukko-osastoista. Muut sotilaat siis olivat niitä, jotka eivät olleet rakuunoita.



Ah, kiitos! Ensiksi luettuani artikkelia, luulin että "rakuunat" viittasi sotilaisiin, mutta kun etsin "rakuuna" WSOY-sanakirjasta, löysin vain kasvitieteellisen määritelmän (sotilaallinen määritelmä puuttuu tästä sanakirjasta), ja oletin, että rakuuna-yrtti kuului jollakin tavalla Virkaanastujaisten koristuksiin!



> Suomeksi voiton päivä pitäisi kirjoittaa pienellä alkukirjaimella niinkuin joulu, pääsiäinen tai itsenäisyyspäivä ym. Kannattaa myös huomata, että hyvin monille venäläisille jokainen päivä on voiton päivä (butterless day).



Kiitos. Suuri alkukirjain oli alkuperäisessä tekstissä -- voikohan olla kyse siitä, että kirjoittaja käyttää täällä venäläistä kirjoitustapaa?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Suuri alkukirjain oli alkuperäisessä tekstissä -- voikohan olla kyse siitä, että kirjoittaja käyttää täällä venäläistä kirjoitustapaa?


Monet suomalaiset, jopa ammattikirjoittajat, käyttävät virheellisesti isoa alkukirjainta jouluissa, juhannuksissa jne. kuten varsin monissa kielissä on tapana -- ei kuitenkaan suomessa.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Hakro said:


> Kannattaa myös huomata, että hyvin monille venäläisille jokainen päivä on voiton päivä (butterless day).


He he! Hyvä, Hakro! Tälle jaksan virnistellä koko päivän.

GOM


----------

